# (MT) FC AFC Moonstones Sea Biscuit Run Frozen Semen Available!!



## Lauren Koch (Mar 28, 2009)

FC AFC Moonstone's Sea Biscuit Run frozen semen for sale!! Biscuit is the son of the one and only Auggie(FC AFC Creek Robber-4th highest point earner-421.5 points!) Not only is Biscuit an FC/AFC, he is also a proven sire, even though he has had limited breeding due to his field trial career. As far as I know, Biscuit has only been bred 4 times, but he produced Gritz, who is QAA, earned 12 derby points. Grits matured quickly, receiving a 3rd in the qual at only 18 months, and a 3rd in the Amateur at 29 months! Biscuit also produced HRCH UH Haley QAA, and multiple junior hunters. 
Not only does Biscuit excel in the field, and has an "off switch" as well, and is a pet and buddy to the other dogs. He has a great, fun loving personality that makes him a perfect all around dog. Biscuit weighs around 65 pounds, and he is a very handsome dog with great conformation. As far as I know, he has never had a single injury, which I believe is due to his conformation and structure.
Biscuit has all of the health clearances you can ask for. His coat genotype is EEBB, black, no hidden colors. Please follow this link to find out more information about his health clearances:
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=9982
I own 10 straws of Biscuit's semen. He was collected on 6/2008 and 4/2009 and his semen was processed, frozen and stored at Zoetis. Zoetis is one of the top canine and equine reproduction centers in the U.S. 
According to Zoetis, it is recommended that 4 straws of Biscuit's semen are used per breeding. They said that since I have ten, they would recommend using 5 straws per breeding it increase litter size and fertility rates. Therefore I am selling all 10 straws as 2 breedings. I would prefer the all of the semen go to one person, and will discount accordingly. 
Ideally, I would like to get $1,750 per breeding(5 straws), or $3,000 for 2 breedings(10 straws). I am also open to offers, due to the fact that I need to sell this semen due to unforeseen medical expenses that I have incurred over the last 2 years. Thank you!


----------

